# Would an external ultrasound pick up a short or potentially incompetent cervix?



## shirlls

As the title asks, is this possible? I had my 20 week scan just under a week ago and was told everything seems fine. I mentioned I have been getting shooting pains in my cervical area and a lot of heavy pressure on my pelvis when I walk. She just said it should be a midwife I speak to about this as she is only a sonographer and can't really advise. I spoke to a midwife on the phone the next day but she didn't seem concerned as I haven't had any spotting or bleeding and the pain isn't there 24/7.

I am still not totally convinced though. I was just wondering if anyone knows if the ultrasound I had would pick up any problem if there was anything like cervix was dilating, etc? I know I must be coming across as so paranoid but I'd feel better to know if it would so I can relax a little.

Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. An abdominal scan would t necessarily pick up cervical changes hun, only a trans vaginal ultrasound can do that. If you don't have a history of incompetent cervix, or any cervical surgeries then it is unlikely you'll have problems in pregnancy, BUT if ou are really that concerned, then you should insist on a cervical scan. 

The pain and pressure you describe is more likely to be normal pregnancy aches and pains chick than sinister cervical changes. IC is relatively rare, hip and pelvic pressure due to normal stretching and baby weight isn't ;) 

All that said, if you are worried that's reason enough for a thorough check up. You could always call into our maternity unit and ask them to scan your cervix because you are feeling lots of pressure low down - it may not work, but it's worth a shot. Good luck x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My shortening cervix was evident in my 20 week abdominal scan as my membranes were funneling which was the bit she could see.otherwise it wouldn't normally be picked up.as the other poster said it's unlikely unless you have had previous surgery or trauma or a history of ic but if you are really worried then try and see your midwife asap.mine wasn't pain it was an intense pressure like baby was coming out all the time when I was standing


----------



## socitycourty

I have had 2 ultrasounds to check my cervix and they were both external. Once because I had some spotting and once because I thought i leaked fluid. As far as I know they could see everything they needed to see & said my cervix was fine, and sent me on my way.

I have had some pains down there and weird feelings, my OB just says it's from increased weight and pressure


----------



## lizziedripping

You can sometimes see advanced dilation and bulging membranes on an abdo scan, but not cervical shortening in its early stages. Even if you could, and usually you can't see early changes, any resultant cervical length check would be inaccurate unless done internally x


----------



## rt1397

Hi I'm being checked for incompetent cervix because of two preterm labours and the first check was done at my 20wk scan which was just abdominal scan. However, I think they really need more than one measurement to be sure it is actually shortening xx


----------



## ms.hope

a transvaginal is needed to properly measure the cervix---the abdominal will not give accurate information on your cervix.


----------

